# travel goats



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone travel with goats. Any urban hiking or situations? I posted on the old forum about this but figured to try this one. Might be more conservatives on here to degrade bit hopefully not just curious on any stories or tales of traveling by foot on trails or just wandering with goats. I think me.and a goat and my dog would get rides hitching somewhere haha. Say something! Thanks Didn't mean to make two I guess the other that stalled out did load anyhow. My bad


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really depends on your area. Around me you could never walk your goats in an urban area. You would have to find appropriate hiking trails in the woods or forest.


----------



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

And why couldn't you walk them there?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I used to take Patti on walks around the neighborhood all the time. My only concern is loose dogs. Some goats really adore the walks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wordman said:


> And why couldn't you walk them there?


Illegal to have livestock in urban areas around me.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

It might be illegal to keep "livestock" in urban areas, but that doesn't mean it's illegal to walk them there. When we travel with our goats we always take them out for a walk, even if we're staying in a city. We keep them on leash and we watch them so if they start to poop we move them off the sidewalk, and any pellets that land in walking areas get swept off into the grass or the street. If anyone asks, they're not livestock--they're pets. 

I've never hitchhiked with a goat and I don't think I'd try. It's hard enough to get anyone to pick you up without any pets at all, nevermind with a dog _and_ a goat!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweep the poop onto the grass or street? Not in the areas around me. You can be fined for not picking up dog poop and all it takes is a call from a neighbor.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

No one can find goat pellets if they're off the sidewalk--they're even more innocuous than pee--so good luck to those trying to report anything. Most people never even notice when a goat drops ballast since they don't stop and squat like a dog. I've never had a problem with the law in urban areas, but if you're worried, just tuck a miniature whisk broom in your back pocket.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah, I wouldn't brush it into street or grass either. If you are going to walk pets, be they dogs, goats, etc, be considerate of your urban neighbors. Most do not want your animal's droppings in their yard or area near their yard. In most developments or even towns, there is a fine for not removing your dog's feces. You aren't allowed to leave it along a state or national highway either. 

It is just common curtesy to bring along a bag and paper towels and take home what you brought...


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

How do you pick goat berries out of a lawn? With tweezers?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

With a paper towel and some patience.


----------



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah I mean man its a goat. I'm not saying I'd have a herd of oxen walking through your 100,000 dollar neighborhood. I've seen people travel with a few mules and go into urban areas. If i get one and tramp through towns I'll carry a dust pan, like said, for picking up the pellets. And watch out my dog might crap in your yard


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> With a paper towel and some patience.


What's the paper towel for? I'd think it would be more useful for mopping up the pee spots since those are more offensive than the pellets anyway. Why aren't people required to carry a sponge with them to sop up every place their dog lifts its leg?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

There is absolutely no reason to be so rude or sarcastic! If you think you know so much, take your goats or dog into a nice neighborhood and let it do it's business and see how long it takes for people to complain. I have lived in a small town and large city. Not in either one did any of my neighbors or any street for that matter condone leaving your animals messes behind. As a matter of fact, there are a lot of places that do not allow hour animal to urinate on private yards either, my brother's neighborhood included. If his dog pees on someone's yard, he gets fined by the development association. $100.00

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

hey I'm from Penn too and its sad that we are this way. Animals are free spirits and yes to tell you the truth I clean up after my dog in areas that pertain to this situation. But fined for urination? I would avoid your area with all possible costs. That is some dictatorship living there. And a way of boxing the lifeless souls further in. Its sad that people care more about their synthetic grass than a persons goat dropping a few organic turds on a corner of their yard they've never touched. And I know people well enough now to know even picking it up would still anger some because just the fact of the drop itself.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I apologize for coming across sarcastically. It was intended to be more facetious or tongue-in-cheek, but sometimes it's difficult to properly convey one's attitude in an online forum. No offense intended, and I do apologize if I came across rudely. 

I'm quite honestly not sure what the paper towel is for in regards to the pellets. A battery powered Dirt Devil would be a lot more practical. I've also seen "berry bags" for goats that attach to the harness if he's pulling or wearing a pack, but that obviously wouldn't do any good if he decided to pee.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Comparing goat droppings to dog poo seems crazy to me. There is a VAST difference. I wouldn't leave dog doo anywhere in an urban area, but goat pellets aren't remotely in the same league. It's not that I think it's ok to leave messes everywhere for people to step in, but you can't "step in" goat pellets. They're about as offensive as sawdust.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes we have people in dothan that call the cops for that stuff. But there's people riding horses in the middle of dothan and when they poop no problem. Can't expect a continuously pooping horse to stop (adding to rider and mount's dress level to get poop up...) Now about a goat or dog pooping in a yard...you should pick it up. In city limits. Country folk ain't bothers by pellet poop or w/e else. But maybe you could explain that it's GOOD fertilizer. Lol. But we live in slocomb, far away from city limits and I walk my goats everywhere. I take a tazer with me and a 38special bc we have alot of dogs running in packs around here.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

And comparing dog poo to goat poo to a city dweller (no dense to some people here) is crazy. They don't want **** in there yard. Done and done. Black and white. They don't want the shade of grey explained and defined. Sometimes you just have to accept the thinking and reason of the ignorant minds.
=)


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Had to bring a sick goat to the in laws house and it peointss on their dog pee soaked carpet in the den that the sister in laws baby plays on.Oh....you should've heard the things DHs mom said. 
Now we definitely have to get the carpet cleaned!!! 
Like it didn't already smell like pee. 
Ugh
I got onto in the house accidents BUT was just using that as a reference for city dwellers LOL. Some people you just can't explain that goat urine and poo is alot better than dog poo, no salmonella, etc. And she dry heaves when I pick up baby goat pellets when they have accidents in my house. Ugh. Some people...not saying I don't sanitize an wash my but this woman is a total germaphobe. I hate it when my city folk family comes over. Lol


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

yep i've done all day "hiking" with my kid last year, along with 4 dogs. we went to the reservoir but she hates water so i carried her across the little streams ect, she walked better than my dogs on a lead xD


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

All we do is walk with our boys! We take them absolutely everywhere! (well almost..) because we live in a remote cabin that we still need to snomobile to (even now, may 8th) we take them with us everytime we leave -anything can happen so we don't leave them when we resupply. They ride in a toboggan behind a snomobile! They hop right into the car and off we go. As they got older they car-trained themselves, which is amazing! We know when they get out of the car, they go. So we unload in an inconspicuous spot, let them do their business then hit the streets. We walk them in towns plenty, but we carry a little dustpan and bag and clean up after them. They even rode a gondola and didnt make a mess...we all went trick or treating in costume! If a dog can be there for a day, so can a goat I think. As for backcountry travel, that is their speciality. They are effin fantastic in the mountains!

The biggest issues bringing a goat into a non-goat aware world I think are:
1: Cigarette butts, they are everywhere and my guys have an affinity for them
2: people. Be prepared for attention, it is fun but sometimes it can get to be a bit much. We've almost started car accidents...
3: dogs. I didn't realize there were so many dogs, untill I got goats... (although I am in a major dog hub living in Co.)

Push it. Have fun!


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so jealous of everyone who gets to travel with their goats!

I didn't discover what nice companions they are until after I acquired fibromyalgia and had to give up my traveling.

It would be great to educate people about goats....I think they're amazing.

:book:


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

damfino said:


> what's the paper towel for? I'd think it would be more useful for mopping up the pee spots since those are more offensive than the pellets anyway. Why aren't people required to carry a sponge with them to sop up every place their dog lifts its leg?


:lol: :slapfloor:

Lol!!!


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> If his dog pees on someone's yard, he gets fined by the development association. $100.00


Those Homeowner Associations will OWN you!
(Sorry for your brother.)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Honestly, there are so many deer pellets in people's yards that no one would mind some goat pellets added to that! In fact I know a guy who likes deer poo in his yard, he picks it up as fertilizer for his garden..

I guess my city is very easy going  .


----------

